# Mechanical Howler Werewolf



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

You are likely missing the tab lock. You'll probably need a small screw driver to push in the lock tab so you can take off the head. Look for a small hole on to push in the tab lock and then gently pull off the head pole.

The pdf instructions- http://tekkytoys.com/PDFs/instr/HOWLERSELLABLEOL.pdf

The setup video- http://tekkytoys.com/support/hallowVideo.php?productID=142


----------

